
Show HN: MockUpIfy.app helps to make mock-ups simple and locally by the browser - allardvanderouw
https://www.mockupify.app
======
allardvanderouw
Currently I am quite often making mock-ups for several devices for pre-sales.
Making the mock-ups and then fitting them into device frames was always a bit
cumbersome.

There are already several websites serving this kind of service, but many of
them require an e-mail or they are sending my mock-ups to a server.

I was wondering if this couldn't be done simply by HTML5 canvas locally by the
browser. And I also wanted to train my TypeScript skills for React, so I
combined the two and this is the result :)

I might open-source it if people are interested, but I need to clean up a bit
first then :)

Glad to answer any questions! Any tips are very welcome.

